# Just to verify: Regarding pH levels



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright, forgive me for posting something which I'm sure has been discussed quite a bit, but you can't search for pH since it's only 2 letters.

Anyway, go ahead and let me have it for not having a proper test kit sooner (I know, how did you verify the cycle if you didn't have one, lets just say it was stupid and I won't do it again). I finally got one today and ran tests.

My setup: small temporary tank (only 12g for now, bigger is on it's way within a month or two once I get it and get it cycled), only fish is a small 2" or so RBP, and I have two live plants, but I definitely wouldn't count on them affect much since they are fairly small. I think that should give all the info needed about the tank.

Results: ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, all trace to none, pH however registered as 7.8 (using the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Master Test Kit, had to use the high range). I also tested my source water (tap) and it's the same.

So if I understand correctly, pH doesn't matter as much as long as it's stable correct? I assume there are still some limits to that. If my tank and source are 7.8 and therefore SHOULD be completely stable, I should be fine, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yep if its stable if you advance in the hobby a little more you may like to know that piranhas prefer acid waters with a ph lower than 7 ive had mine as low as 5.0 without any problems although i dont recemend 5.0 as if it falls your fish will be dead

dont freak about 7.8 its fine for now till you feel like you need to lower it for eather your own satisfaction or for breeding attemp or just want your fish in a more amazon type tank


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I believe I read that piranhas like around 6.8?

I would try to lower it, but I'm more worried right now, especially with the small tank, that every water change is going to cause spikes with the source water being so much higher. I think for now I'll leave it as is, then once I get the bigger tank it will be easier to regulate the level, even during cleaning, and that way I can gradually lower it a bit.

Thanks for the confirmation though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

7.8 is fine. Believe it or not there are regions in certain parts of the Amazon where the pH reaches that level. Granted it wont be in the black water rivers but it will in the white river waters. The only problem with a 7.8 pH is if you happen to be cycling a tank with a piranha in it as the ammonia source than 7.8 pH can cause a problem since ammonia is alot more toxic at that level than compared to neutral or acidic levels. As far as the stability goes it will depend on the kH level of your tank and tap water. A kH of around 100 ppm or more will keep pH stable as long as you are on top of the weekly water changes.


----------



## soxfantony (Dec 27, 2007)

okay. please forgive me for being such a noob. ive been reading about watching the ph levels and nitrates and stuff, and how do you measure that? i have no idea how big my tank is, (and im not saying that this guy is right at all) and the guy at the pet store that has the piranhas says that you dont have to do any of that, cuz do you think that people ajdust the amazon? and all you need is a bio wheel. they had about 20 2 inch red bellies in a 30 gallon, with tap water and a bio wheel. id rather have the opinions of people that obviously know what theyre talking about.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It sounds like you have a high carbonate hardness in your tap water. That is usually accompanied with calcium but also sometimes with magnesium. If it is mostly calcium your fish will enjoy the extra source of calcium for their bones and teeth and may experience better growth.


----------



## soxfantony (Dec 27, 2007)

well that pet store is about an hour away from my house. could i just use some water from a dispenser (the ones that hold the big jugs upside down)and then a bio wheel? how do you adjust the ph levels anyway?


----------

